# Please say a prayer for my Sister she has Sepsis infection!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My elderly Sister is in the Hospital right now suffering from an E.Coli infection that has now turned into Sepsis (Blood Poisioning)

Please say a prayer for her....every one counts 

thank you.
Anna


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh no anna 

Ours to yours for sure, we are thinking of your sister and your family. <3


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, that is awful, I hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Lots of prayers for her, Anna. I hope your sister gets well soon!


----------



## chi (May 13, 2013)

It is terrible. I hope your sister gets better soon.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

All the best wishes! I hope your sister get well soon!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope your sister recovers quickly and is home soon.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you all sooo very much, your prayers worked! 

My Sister is doing very well and may be able to go home after the long weekend. 

You people are the BEST!


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope your sister has a quick and safe road to recovery.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad to hear your sister will being enjoying the long weekend at home. Sounds like you all had quite a scare, but glad to hear she is on the road to recovery


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that your sister has recovered.


----------

